# East of the Grand Canyon



## robertandrewphoto (Jul 18, 2013)

On a business trip out West, we decided to stop at the Grand Canyon and see the sights.  After we left we decided to go off roading a bit and found this beautiful scene.  

This image was made from 4 exposures (f/11 @ 1/160, 1/400, 1/640, 1/1600).  They were first processed through the Camera Raw function in PS, then Photomatix, and back into PS.


----------



## EDL (Jul 19, 2013)

Something just looks very wrong.  I think it's the sky.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 19, 2013)

The processing is a bit heavy, but it makes for an interesting image.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 20, 2013)

I like the sky.   I really like the detail of the stones in the road.   I think it's something about the mountain, but not sure what it is.  I think the image is successful, even if cooked a bit longer than I usually like.


----------



## TehYoyo (Jul 24, 2013)

tirediron said:


> The processing is a bit heavy, but it makes for an interesting image.



It _is_ HDR...

Sky is wacky, OP.


----------



## Mikej15 (Jul 27, 2013)

Its HDR, so the sky looks like it.
And I agree, a little bit heavy


----------



## JRE313 (Jul 28, 2013)

cool


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Aug 1, 2013)

Here is one of the originial low exposures of the scene.  As you can see, the sky in the finished product and in a single exposure are not too far apart.  I adjusted the white balance and image profile in the camera RAW function in PS to produce the deep blue color.

The sky may seem a bit heavy, but that's because it just happened to be that day.  If anyone is interested I can provide all 4 exposures for more examples.


----------



## nycphotography (Aug 1, 2013)

The Barbarian said:


> I like the sky.   I really like the detail of the stones in the road.   I think it's something about the mountain, but not sure what it is.  I think the image is successful, even if cooked a bit longer than I usually like.



I think the problem is that the mountain is lost in shadow, and in HDR it shouldn't be.  I'd try bringing the mountain up a stop or to and see what you get.


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Aug 8, 2013)

Here is a version with the mountain dodged and the trail burned.  Not a very drastic change, but the mountain is about a 1/2 stop brighter.


----------

